# Arrows - Question?



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

I have bowhunted for a long time. (Since I was 12, I am now 27)

I have used everything from Aluminium East GameGetters to Maxima Hunters to Easton Axis Full Metal Jackets...

I need new arrows and I'd like some ideas of what to get without breaking the bank.

In the past 2 seasons, I have used the following arrows...

C/E Maxima Hunters (350's?)
Easton Axis Full Metal Jackets (Small Diameter)

I liked both arrows and they shot well with my bow.

Some info on my setup...
27" Draw
70lbs
PSE Brute
Drow away arrow rest
String loop
I think that about covers it.

Anyways, my issues with the arrows are as follows...
The Maxima Hunters are EXPENSIVE. I don't mind paying for a decent arrow, but when I have to limp away from the checkout counter... It's time to investigate other options.

The full metal jackets are also expensive, but they are also SLOW. I was shocked at the SIGNIFICANT difference in speed. It worries me to lose that much. 

So.... 

Does anyone know of some more reasonable arrows, I'd like to save some money but NOT AT THE SACRIFICE OF SIGNIFICANT PERFORMANCE!

Thanks in advance!

Lwapo


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

The cabelas brand arrows are pretty good. i shot them for a season or two and had no problem killing deer with them. At the time the guy told me that easton made them for them. Should be more afordable than some of the others.


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

I picked up 1 dozen Victory VH3 350s for 79.99 (just the shafts) on ebay, threw on some quickfletch vanes and they shoot as good of groups if not better than the expensive CE maxima 350 hunters i was shooting in the past. Didnt have to move my sights AT ALL...

Maxima 8.7gpi
Victory 350 8.8gpi

extremely pleased with these arrows.. the vh3's are like 10 bucks more per dozen than the vh6s.. only difference is the tolerance 

VH1 .001
VH3 .003
VH6 .006

$6.66 per shaft (maximas range from 10-15, depending on how hard you sho)

$9.16 per arrow with the quickfletch


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

From what I've read your biggest concern is price and speed... 

To me both are easy fixes, with speed you're going to want an arrow with a low gpi, grains per inch, something under 9 for sure. And price I'm assuming you're ok with spending $70/doz. 

With all these considered I would either go with GoldTip XT Hunter, or Beman ICS. Both are right around the same price and they both fly fantastic. I'm less concerned about speed and more concerned about arrow flight, momentum, and kinetic energy for better penetration so I've always gone with a heavier arrow (7595 for GT and 300 for Bemans). And at 70lbs (same as you) I get PLENTY of speed with these arrows with 100 grain tips on them.

If you want to up your speed and accuracy also think about the fletchings, I've used the blazer vanes with the helix twist to them for the past two years and it makes a HUGE difference, at least it did for me anyways.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

stndpenguin said:


> I picked up 1 dozen Victory VH3 350s for 79.99 (just the shafts) on ebay, threw on some quickfletch vanes and they shoot as good of groups if not better than the expensive CE maxima 350 hunters i was shooting in the past. Didnt have to move my sights AT ALL...
> 
> Maxima 8.7gpi
> Victory 350 8.8gpi
> ...


I definitely agree with your choice. Only difference for me is that I use Fusions instead of the Quickfletch.


----------



## bonefishbill (Nov 1, 2009)

Lwapo said:


> I have bowhunted for a long time. (Since I was 12, I am now 27)
> 
> I have used everything from Aluminium East GameGetters to Maxima Hunters to Easton Axis Full Metal Jackets...
> 
> ...


I like the Easton FMJ's--and the Axis nanno's a lot--I suspect your draw weight is a bit high for whitetails--60-65 is plenty--A well placed shot is more important--just my opinion.
Good luck this season..


----------



## Isaac_62 (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok probably being the great american citizen that you are you are going to want an american made arrow. Ther are quite a few choices; the best arrow for your money is made by beman and made in America. The beman ICS hunter 400 will work awesome for you. they are very tough and give great speed. your bow is warrenteed for 5 grains per pound of arrow weight, which makes your factory warrenty at 350 grains. If you could get your arrow weight to about 370 grains including tip you will see the greatest gains of kinetic energy possible out of your bow. Trust me i have done this many times. 

The arrows that you want to avoid are

Gold Tip - Made in Mexico
Carbon Express -Made in Korea 


Arrows that are made in America

Easton 
Beman (made by Easton)
Victory ( I think)

Hope this helped. Pm Me if you have more questions.

-Isaac


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Isaac_62 said:


> Ok probably being the great american citizen that you are you are going to want an american made arrow. Ther are quite a few choices; the best arrow for your money is made by beman and made in America. The beman ICS hunter 400 will work awesome for you. they are very tough and give great speed. your bow is warrenteed for 5 grains per pound of arrow weight, which makes your factory warrenty at 350 grains. If you could get your arrow weight to about 370 grains including tip you will see the greatest gains of kinetic energy possible out of your bow. Trust me i have done this many times.
> 
> The arrows that you want to avoid are
> 
> ...


Victories are made right down the road from GT's in Mexico. Most of the Easton and Beman are made in Utah. Arrow Dynamics are made in Kansas.


----------



## Isaac_62 (Nov 29, 2004)

thank you MICHI for clarifying. Stay away from victor arrows.




Michihunter said:


> Victories are made right down the road from GT's in Mexico. Most of the Easton and Beman are made in Utah. Arrow Dynamics are made in Kansas.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Isaac_62 said:


> thank you MICHI for clarifying. Stay away from victor arrows.


Not sure you want to do business with any company then if Made in the USA is the criteria you are using. When you figure in that the milling and extruding machines are more than likely Japanese, the workers are more than likely immigrants, and the computers and phones used to take and make orders are all Asian are you truly buying anything that's completely Made in the USA?:lol:


----------



## HunterDude (Sep 6, 2008)

Michihunter said:


> Not sure you want to do business with any company then if Made in the USA is the criteria you are using. When you figure in that the milling and extruding machines are more than likely Japanese, the workers are more than likely immigrants, and the computers and phones used to take and make orders are all Asian are you truly buying anything that's completely Made in the USA?:lol:


 
:lol: LOL :lol:


----------



## Isaac_62 (Nov 29, 2004)

I cannot control who the companies hire. What I can do is only buy from companies who keep their factories in america. If more people only bought american products our country wouldn't have so many problems. I have shot Beman arrows for a long time. They are excellent. I won't use anything different. Michi. I bet u drive a Toyota don't ya?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Isaac_62 said:


> I cannot control who the companies hire. What I can do is only buy from companies who keep their factories in america. If more people only bought american products our country wouldn't have so many problems. I have shot Beman arrows for a long time. They are excellent. I won't use anything different. Michi. I bet u drive a Toyota don't ya?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have a Ford Ranger, Ford Explorer, Dodge Caravan, and a GMC Stake Truck. Out of those vehicles I would say a grand total of exactly NONE are completely Made in the USA. Sorry to disappoint you though.:lol: BTW- Take a look at your phone, computer, and any other appliance you may own. For some reason I'm willing to bet your "patriotic gestures' only go as far as the convenience in doing so, right?


----------



## Isaac_62 (Nov 29, 2004)

I try to be as patriotic as possible. No matter the situation. All matters aside michi. Do u not like beman arrows? What kind do u shoot?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

I gave up on trying to buy american. Built in america by immigrants, using japanese machines. The only american making money is the owner who more than likely could care less about who actually buys their product, as long as someone buys it.

By the way I shoot Golt Tip. OLAY!!!!


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Isaac_62 said:


> I try to be as patriotic as possible. No matter the situation. All matters aside michi. Do u not like beman arrows? What kind do u shoot?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I shoot Korean(CX) and Mexican(Victory) mfg'd products and have no problem doing so.


----------



## Isaac_62 (Nov 29, 2004)

Michi and bucksnbows you guys might as well move to china so u can appreciate our country more!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Isaac_62 said:


> Michi and bucksnbows you guys might as well move to china so u can appreciate our country more!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually you might want to check who's financing 'our' country at the moment and show your appreciation for them doing so.:evilsmile:evilsmile


----------



## Isaac_62 (Nov 29, 2004)

Michihunter said:


> Actually you might want to check who's financing 'our' country at the moment and show your appreciation for them doing so.:evilsmile:evilsmile


Maybe so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

BigSteve said:


> The cabelas brand arrows are pretty good. i shot them for a season or two and had no problem killing deer with them. At the time the guy told me that easton made them for them. Should be more afordable than some of the others.


I agree. The extreme hunters are the same exact arrow as the Beman ICS hunter, only a few bucks cheaper. Beman is owned by Easton, so not sure what arrow the ICS is in the Easton lineup.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Been shooting Gold Tip 7595 since before they went south of the border. Gold tips are extremely durable arrows, as soon as the quality goes south, I will stop using them. Until then viva mexico:lol::lol:


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Lwapo said:


> So....
> 
> Does anyone know of some more reasonable arrows, I'd like to save some money but NOT AT THE SACRIFICE OF SIGNIFICANT PERFORMANCE!
> 
> ...


I think that using "Performance" and "Speed" synonymously is a mistake. In some cases a heavier, more stable, higher KE, slower arrow may perform better than a flatter shooting rocket. 
Another question would be what broadheads are you using? Sooner or later as you increase speed you reduce the performance of fixed-blades. 
In any case, if price really matters an aluminum arrow and fixed-blades will save you BIG $$$. If performance is measured by how far you have to track, you probably won't see much difference. 
<----<<<


----------

